# ESP FM408 In Action....... Youtube Video



## bone777 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey guys I got a new digital camcorder this morning and I wanted to try it out so I recorded myself jammin along with the first little bit of Catch 33.. The video is a little bassy but it's only the first one I've done.. Anyway at least you get to see the FM408 in action cause I haven't seen any other videos of it posted yet.. BTW I'm playing through a Line 6 AX212 that I've had for years.. Hopefully I will post more videos soon of just the guitar so u can hear the actual tone of it better.. Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## wes225 (Jun 10, 2008)

this would of been more interesting if wasnt just that SINGLE note "bumbumbumbum-BAAAH-bum" me wants soul decoded cover. lol


----------



## bone777 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I agree but it was a quick one to try.. I'll try some higher levels of difficulty soon I hope..


----------



## Ror3h (Jun 10, 2008)

What gauge string do you have for the low F? how's the tension?


Nice cover btw!


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice cover! I love the way that many Esp Ltd guitars have archtop, even in normal beginner level guitars


----------



## bone777 (Jun 10, 2008)

The strings are the one's that were on it when I got it a week or so ago.. I think it said the F was a 68 on the ESP website.. But I swear the tension hasn't been a problem for me at all.. I was expecting it cause of the 25.5 scale but so far no complaints here..


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

I played one of these side by side with a 2228. It shat all over it.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 10, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I played one of these side by side with a 2228. I shat all over it.



Right in the middle of the store?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 10, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I played one of these side by side with a 2228. I shat all over it.



What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

OH shit ROFL!

I meant it shat on it. The 408> 2228 Imo.


----------



## Bygde (Jun 10, 2008)

How does the F# feel? I read that this guitar only has a 25.5" scale, and I think that the RG2228 is floppy as hell on the F# with a 27" scale.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

Bygde said:


> How does the F# feel? I read that this guitar only has a 25.5" scale, and I think that the RG2228 is floppy as hell on the F# with a 27" scale.



I felt the same too wit hte 2228, but it felt really nice on the 408!


----------



## bone777 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bygde said:


> How does the F# feel? I read that this guitar only has a 25.5" scale, and I think that the RG2228 is floppy as hell on the F# with a 27" scale.



Dude I guess it's a matter of preference but to me the F feels just fine.. I haven't tried out a 2228 but I'm sure the tension is a little tighter.. Never the less the tension on the FM408 is plenty tight enough for me.. Alot of people were saying that the guitar was meant for higher tunings but I think you could easily use it either way..


----------



## Shannon (Jun 10, 2008)

Woohoo! Another ESP 8 owner! I'm loving my SC-608B & have seriously been debating on whether I should get another SC or go for the FM-408.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

Both are winner IMO. I'd get another SC though.


----------



## Hoff (Jun 12, 2008)

I you get the time, please do something with the guitar alone. I'd love to hear this, but it's kind of hard to tell the sound of the guitar from the Meshuggah track. But thanks for posting still


----------



## bone777 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hoff said:


> I you get the time, please do something with the guitar alone. I'd love to hear this, but it's kind of hard to tell the sound of the guitar from the Meshuggah track. But thanks for posting still



Yeah I plan on trying something with just the guitar ASAP.. But for now I recorded a few new videos today and one of them is a cover of "Soul Decoded" (Divine Heresy).. I tried to work on the sound a little bit so I hope it sounds a little less bassy this time.. The vid is uploading to youtube now and I'll post it as soon as it gets done..


----------



## Hoff (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks man. Looking forward to it


----------



## bone777 (Jun 12, 2008)

OK Dudes here is something a little more difficult on the FM408.. Dino is my Hero..lol..


----------



## yevetz (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks.

What strings size you use and what tuning?


----------



## bone777 (Jun 12, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Awesome. Thanks.
> 
> What strings size you use and what tuning?



Strings are factory.. I'm pretty sure the F is a 68.. Guitar is in standard 8 string tuning..


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 12, 2008)

That thing looks beast as fuck


----------



## NDG (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool. 

I kind of want one now.


----------



## Hoff (Jun 13, 2008)

Impressive. The 25.5" scale seems to work better than i expected. 
And nice playing by the way


----------



## Apophis (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Stuart (Jun 13, 2008)

Holy crap that sound is sooweeeeet! I think an 8 should be next on the christmas list for me.


----------



## bone777 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hoff said:


> Impressive. The 25.5" scale seems to work better than i expected.
> And nice playing by the way



Thanx Man.. I never thought about the scale of the guitar possibly being a problem, I just wanted an 8 string cause to me they sound heavier than anything else I've heard.. So it's a good thing for me cause I would have been pissed if I had to tune an 8 string to A or something.. Thanx again for the playing comment.. Some of that Dino stuff can be rough on the picking hand..lol.. I don't see how he does it.. Later..


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 15, 2008)

Autonomy Lost!!!

FUCK YEAH!!!! 

I want one of the FM-408's, but it's still a BUNCH of cash. A question, if I may? Do the strings seem kind of "Dead" when you hit them, a common trait of basswood? Or (if you've owned one) does it feel like mahogany, with that pop? (odd question, but it's a peeve of mine)


----------



## bone777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Autonomy Lost!!!
> 
> FUCK YEAH!!!!
> 
> I want one of the FM-408's, but it's still a BUNCH of cash. A question, if I may? Do the strings seem kind of "Dead" when you hit them, a common trait of basswood? Or (if you've owned one) does it feel like mahogany, with that pop? (odd question, but it's a peeve of mine)



Hey dude I'm not really sure what you mean but the strings don't really sound "Dead" to me.. But then again maybe I'm not hearing what you are talking about..


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 17, 2008)

what he means i believe is that basswood (which i like) sounds kinda dull


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, ever since I've had my RG, and I switched over to a mahogany schecter, all basswood guitars sound "dead" or as heavy7 put it, "dull". I wouldn't say it _sounds_ dull, it just feels like its not resonating under your hands as much as it should be. It's been a deciding factor on many of my NGD's, but I've never played a $1,000 basswood guitar, so I'm a little unsure as to what to expect.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 18, 2008)

Atomic_gerbil said:


> Yeah, ever since I've had my RG, and I switched over to a mahogany schecter, all basswood guitars sound "dead" or as heavy7 put it, "dull". I wouldn't say it _sounds_ dull, it just feels like its not resonating under your hands as much as it should be. It's been a deciding factor on many of my NGD's, but I've never played a $1,000 basswood guitar, so I'm a little unsure as to what to expect.



It isn't a basswood guitar. Maple neck through basswood wings. It would never be as flubby and weak as a bolt-on basswood body is.


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Jun 18, 2008)

sakeido said:


> It isn't a basswood guitar. Maple neck through basswood wings. It would never be as flubby and weak as a bolt-on basswood body is.



I guess. And my RG wasn't that expensive, so I guess I'm just paranoid.


----------

